# Villager placed duplicate items in their home???



## tinycarrots (Apr 23, 2020)

I gave Dotty ONE tiara for her to wear and she wore it once and stopped wearing it after that. I decided to check on her in her house a few days later and found this. She somehow has THREE tiaras in her house and it looks like she replaced furniture with them as well. How?!?!? Is this some sort of bug? My other villagers who placed gifts in their homes didn't do this. To be honest her house is sort of ruined now LOL but whatever. I guess I have to be more careful with giving my villagers items. Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 23, 2020)

That happened with nearly every gift I've given my villagers! I gave Ruby a tulip crown and Whitney another flower crown and they both put TWO in their houses. 
My friend had their Scoot put two pear beds in his house when she had given him only one!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow, Nintendo fixed the player duping but the villagers get free reign over this glitch? Disgusting!! XD


----------



## tinycarrots (Apr 23, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> That happened with nearly every gift I've given my villagers! I gave Ruby a tulip crown and Whitney another flower crown and they both put TWO in their houses.
> My friend had their Scoot put two pear beds in his house when she had given him only one!


I really dont like that. I thought it would just be a cute lil thing to give her since shes my favorite villager but now I guess I won't be doing this anymore.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow. She's showing off.

No this hasn't happened yet. I like giving gifts instead of fruit and flowers but I hate ruining their interiors.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 23, 2020)

so thats why scoot has two watering hoses.... lol


----------



## tinycarrots (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Wow, Nintendo fixed the player duping but the villagers get free reign over this glitch? Disgusting!! XD


On top of that i've ran into a small glitch where my villagers are crafting way too far away from their DIY tables.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Pyoopi said:


> Wow. She's showing off.
> 
> No this hasn't happened yet. I like giving gifts instead of fruit and flowers but I hate ruining their interiors.


I hate ruining my villagers interiors as well but I didn't mind if she placed the tiara in her home because it wouldnt have been a huge change but seeing that she has 3 of them, I'm kind of livid.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2020)

I wish villagers would put the clothes we gave them in an invisible wardrobe/storage or something... I wish they didn't display them lol


----------



## tinycarrots (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I wish villagers would put the clothes we gave them in an invisible wardrobe/storage or something... I wish they didn't display them lol


I always kinda hated the idea of villagers being able to display clothing in their homes


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 23, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I wish villagers would put the clothes we gave them in an invisible wardrobe/storage or something... I wish they didn't display them lol


They do sometimes. I gave Axel a muscle tank, striped tee, and ribbon and when I look in his wardrobe in his house they appear in there.
Axel used to have two exercise balls in his house that I had gifted him and then I gave him a punching bag and it replaced one of the balls.
I gave Flo a grape dress and she put it in her house on display, but she switches a shirt on the wall between a pink shirt i gave her and a yellow dress shirt I had also given her (She usually will be wearing one of them when it's not on her wall)


----------



## Onederland (Apr 23, 2020)

urgh I feel you. This happened to Sylvana, and I want to reset it with Isabel so that her house is clean again, but I also gave her this one dress that she always wears, and I love it when she does. I suppose I could always just give her the dress AGAIN.

also when a villager displays the clothing in their house, they never wear it, and it makes me feel like they hated my gift.


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 23, 2020)

I gave Maple a mango soft-serve lamp. Came in one day and she had one in the top left and bottom right corner. Honestly it looked cute!


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 23, 2020)

Have you tried regifting them the furniture they replaced? In another topic a person said that once they replace a piece of furniture in their home they can give that furniture to you when they ping. Not sure if there's a set logic to how and where they place things in their house tho



Krissi2197 said:


> I wish villagers would put the clothes we gave them in an invisible wardrobe/storage or something... I wish they didn't display them lol


I've noticed shirts they hang up on the wall aren't there when they're worn and I THINK I've seen the same one be placed in the dresser later, so the shirts can be kind of temporary. Not sure about clothing placed on the floor though, especially if they replace normal furniture with it

But yeah, I still long for GameCube animal crossing where they're houses are permanently unique. I've noticed it is much rarer for them to change out furniture now though. I think they only replace items the same size, and if the like the gift


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 23, 2020)

Onederland said:


> urgh I feel you. This happened to Sylvana, and I want to reset it with Isabel so that her house is clean again, but I also gave her this one dress that she always wears, and I love it when she does. I suppose I could always just give her the dress AGAIN.
> 
> also when a villager displays the clothing in their house, they never wear it, and it makes me feel like they hated my gift.


I KNOW I gave Flo a grape dress and when she first wore it she LOOKED SO CUTE!!!!! But now she never wears it cause its displayed in her house!!!
Tbh I kind of wish we had a little bit more control over the villagers houses...like at least with themputting things out cause....when I had Walker he put fleas all over his house (I guess all the talking to bugs talk does make sense when he has 10 fleas in his house)


----------



## chibski (Apr 24, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> I KNOW I gave Flo a grape dress and when she first wore it she LOOKED SO CUTE!!!!! But now she never wears it cause its displayed in her house!!!
> Tbh I kind of wish we had a little bit more control over the villagers houses...like at least with themputting things out cause....when I had Walker he put fleas all over his house (I guess all the talking to bugs talk does make sense when he has 10 fleas in his house)


I wish my villagers would stop asking for bugs and fish, I kind of hate the way they look in their houses. Especially when it's a flea that I just picked off them. Static asked to buy the flea I caught off him earlier and I didn't have the heart to say no, and now he has 2 fleas in his home. Olive asked me to catch her a wharf roach earlier and now 2 of the stupid bugs are centerpieces in her home. It would be bad enough if they had one of the bugs since that already ruins their aesthetic, but I don't need this glitch.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 24, 2020)

Woah, this happened to my girlfriend too! She gave Raymond a crown and he displayed it in his house and now he has 2 and she's sure she never gave him another one. I'll pass this along and let her know it's not just her, but ugh, I wish we could go one day without discovering a new glitch


----------



## lila (Apr 24, 2020)

This happened to me with a pair of purple flower sunglasses that I gave to Diana.  She now has two pairs on display and I knew I hadn't given her a second pair!


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (May 20, 2020)

I think this could be based on TT as I've seen it happen in the following situation:

If you gift a villager, and then TT a day backwards, and then TT a day forwards, the game acts as if you gave them the item again. Perhaps you giving them the item is set to a specific date, and if you re-live that date it will act like you have given them the item again?


----------



## tinycarrots (May 20, 2020)

ChrisNewLeaf said:


> I think this could be based on TT as I've seen it happen in the following situation:
> 
> If you gift a villager, and then TT a day backwards, and then TT a day forwards, the game acts as if you gave them the item again. Perhaps you giving them the item is set to a specific date, and if you re-live that date it will act like you have given them the item again?


I dont recall TT'ing back to that day after giving her the tiara. This same thing happened to me with other villagers since I posted this.


----------



## raqball (May 21, 2020)

I have the same problem.. Lily is running the dupe scam I think. She has 2 video camera and 2 coffee machine inside her house.. I have no idea where she got them from. I really wish we could complain to resident services about their home and it would be reset like clothing and language...


----------



## Aliya (May 21, 2020)

I noticed Dom did this once with some chairs I gave him. I had only given him one and I was so confused and thought it was a glitch. 

It's not the worst glitch I've seen, but it's weird!


----------



## chewya (May 21, 2020)

i thought that was strange!!! i gave rosie a lava lamp and she ended up with two in her house, and i originally thought she had one already but..


----------



## Ras (May 21, 2020)

I play like I did in my best town in NL: no gifts, no clothes, no fish, no bugs, no fossils. Nothing. They don't even get mad if you don't give them something, so I'd rather just keep them in amber. It'd be one thing if they made their houses cool, but (at least in NL), they would turn them into nothing but huge fish and fossils if you let them.


----------



## kacchan (Jun 13, 2020)

has anyone found a way to fix this? it just bothers me so much :c


----------



## Saralie (Jun 13, 2020)

This used to happen to me a lot. Eventually it corrects itself, but I think only by replacing the item with a different item. Now I try to stick to giving my villagers non-native fruit or hanging terrariums.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 14, 2020)

Aliya said:


> I noticed Dom did this once with some chairs I gave him. I had only given him one and I was so confused and thought it was a glitch.
> 
> It's not the worst glitch I've seen, but it's weird!


My Dom does this too. The strange thing is that he is my only villager that duplicates items in his home. It's always small items though, like balls or that children's day crown.


----------



## kacchan (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello! i noticed that this glitch usually happens with clothes but only when there is a space in your villagers house. so u can expect this bug to occur when it is the first gift that you give to a villager  however, because this bothered me so much i have worked all day trying to fix my villagers houses and somehow i succeeded 

basically all you have to do is give them with items that can only be places on the floor that way the villager is forced to swap the clothes with your new gift


----------



## moon_child (Jun 14, 2020)

This happened to me too. I gave Bluebear a halo and now her house is heaven. She had two extra that came from nowhere.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 14, 2020)

this happened to me :/

why hopkins why did you do this?
WHY DID YOU DUPLICATE THREE LOBSTERS


----------



## Spunki (Jun 14, 2020)

Yeah, Gonzo also duplicated Stuff, but I managed to make it look good.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 14, 2020)

Now that I think about it, a few of my villagers have dupe items as well. I didn't think too much of it until now though


----------



## loveclove (Jul 13, 2020)

Ok, this happened to me today with a sweater at Raymond's house. Will it stay like this forever?


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 13, 2020)

Ankha did this. I gave her a mama panda and she ended up with 2 in her house


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 13, 2020)

I gave Punchy a blue racecar bed and now he has TWO beds


----------

